# How to convert 1974 Ford Escort to EV



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

You can start by reading the first "sticky" at the top of this forum, "I want to build an ev..."


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

You need to read and learn for yourself first. We're can't build it for you. Once you have an idea of what you want to do people can then assist you. You have to do your homework first though.


----------



## evawad (May 15, 2011)

I would like to use a fork lift motor, and a probably a curtis controller- i really would want to use re used materials as much as possible.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> I would like to use a fork lift motor


In that case peruse this thread too:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

what motor? the 2.0 2.3 2.4 2.8 2.9 4.0 were cologne designed and use the same transmission adapter. some of the 2.3's and most all the 2.6's were built in cleveland and have a different bell housing. I am not sure about the 1600 and 1800 english made engines


----------



## evawad (May 15, 2011)

I have been trying to get forklift motors and golf cart batteries etc here in kenya in vain. I will be the first to do this conversion in Kenya if i manage. Where can i get cheap used parts, motors, controllers, chargers etc?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

*1974 Ford Escort to EV Help*

First it is necessary to locate a suitable motor. Sorry, I dont know Kenya at all as to places to look. But My Jet Electrica (1981 Escort) used a 20HP, 7" motor.

Dont get any smaller. it will be a disappointment.


Next a Controller. My first advice is to get the one from the same machine you got the motor from. Next, you can build a controller yourself. Several people on this site have done it. (search here or Google)

Adapters. Many are avaliable to buy online. (They are expensive). Again, many have made their own. (Search here and Google)

Batteries. If you can not get Golf Cart batteries, your next best is Marine deep cycle batteries. Not a good choice, but better than walking.

I wish you good luck. Think of it as an adventure.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 1974 Ford Escort to EV Help*

You will need to find a series wound DC motor, commonly used in forklifts, that weighs between about 45 kg and 70 kg. It should be at least 17 cm in outside diameter, the upper limit on diameter is usually what will clear the front axles.

I have no idea where in Kenya old forklifts go to die, but that is where I would start searching. There you are likely to find other useable parts as well.


----------

